# Tracing Sam/samson 15-2hh skewbald gelding 4AY1



## angie150 (1 May 2012)

hi there, i would love to trace the whereabouts of dear friend sam/samson who my mother once owned, 15-2hh skewald gelding, x breed cob/shire, approx 20yrs, freezebrand was 
4AY1. last i knew he was around yorkshire area possibly was at a riding school at some point in his life.,but he could now be anywhere.please if you recognise him i would love to hear from you, thankyouu ang


----------



## Purple Duck (1 May 2012)

This horse is on Facebook as well? Tracing Equines Page?
Good Luck finding Pony!!!


----------



## angie150 (2 May 2012)

hi. yes he is on facebook etc, iv posted him everywhere lol x


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 May 2012)

Maybe you can contact the people who freezemarked him,they might know.Worth a try!!!!


----------



## cally6008 (2 May 2012)

more details here - http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1988


----------



## JavaJaneW (2 May 2012)

Have just messaged a friend of mine, who I think used to own him a few years ago. She thinks it is her Sam too, so maybe she can help a bit 
I also replied on FB forum


----------

